# Our new baby long coat Ugo



## Trux (Nov 6, 2016)

After loosing our beloved long coat Trux, we searched for many many months and found our new member of the family, Ingo vom La'Mirage, but we call him Ugo. It was really difficult to find a male long coat so I ended up importing him from Germany, his father is Groovy di Casa Massarelli. I couldn't be happyier with the breeder very professional. He is a wonderful puppy, very smart and easy to train, very nice temperament!


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

Nice looking boy. I do like the long coats.


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

Love those fuzzy ears!

Adorable!!


----------



## squerly (Aug 3, 2008)

What a sweetheart!


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

be ready to constantly be ready to stop and talk dog since our stunning long haired shepherds get lots of attention. People may literally stop traffic to ask, "Hey, Hi, is that a German Shepherd?" Yes, this happens!


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

How adorable. Too cute for words.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Such a cutie - great name!!!!


----------



## kimbale (Mar 7, 2017)

I just brought home a longcoat as well. Your's is stunning!!! Thry are cuties!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Trux (Nov 6, 2016)

Your so right, every time we go for a walk people stop me to ask what kind of dog I have, or what he is mixed with.


----------



## semcat66 (Feb 24, 2017)

He's a very handsome boy - congratulations!


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

He is adorable and looks simply squishable! *G*


----------



## Trux (Nov 6, 2016)

Here he is trying to get those ears up!


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Congrats! That's a great looking pup!


----------



## Trux (Nov 6, 2016)

Ugo's first day at the Oregon coast!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

He is adorable. Enjoy.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

GSDs at the beach makes it a perfect day!


----------



## Trux (Nov 6, 2016)

*a day at the park*

Its crazy how fast Ugo is growing!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

He's growing up so fast. Still a cutie.


----------



## ghinchcl (Mar 2, 2017)

*Head*

Love the size of the head.. Nice looking pup


----------



## lalabug (Oct 20, 2016)

what a gorgeous boy!! Love the long coats!


----------



## Gatorsnaps (May 3, 2017)

What a gorgeous puppy! I love his ears. Very much looking forward to seeing how he matures out. 
Was it hard importing a dog? I would be a nervous wreck!

Callahan


----------



## boomshaka (May 3, 2017)

He is a handsome boy


----------



## Trux (Nov 6, 2016)

Yes I was a little nervous, I had never done it before and after months or reading all kinds of bad and good stories I took a leap of faith. They were husband and wife breeders and they have access to and were breeding with champion blood lines, so I felt that these breeders were trustworthy and trying to improve the breed. They also were really involved in the Shutzhund sport, with the husband being a trainer at one of the big local kennels. Everytime they had a litter all the dogs sold in hours, so I felt that had to be doing something right, and their prices were 1/2 as much as some of the importors were asking for. They were very professional with everything from their recommended training program, to shipping him and getting all his german paperwork to me.


----------



## Dori (Apr 30, 2017)

Wow! He is soooooo cute! I can hardly stand it! That is a huge leap of faith you took! But looks like it worked out great for you! Aw. I am going to pick up my new pup on Saturday.. I am over the moon excited about it  Mine and my husband's first "child" together haha.. (we have children from previous just not together)


----------

